# J. G. Vos on union with Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 6, 2022)

*1. What is meant by saying that the union of the elect with Christ “is the work of God’s grace”?* This means that union with Christ is a gift of God, which is accomplished by the almighty work of his Holy Spirit; it is not something that we can achieve or do for ourselves.

*2. What is meant by saying that we are “spiritually and mystically” joined to Christ?* This expression guards against the idea that we are literally joined to Christ as if he were an earthly person. The church is the body of Christ, and Christians are the members of Christ, but only in a spiritual sense, not in a physical or material sense of the word.

*3. Why does the catechism add the words “yet really and inseparably”?* Because spiritual relationships, while mysterious and invisible, are yet true and real. We naturally tend to regard that which we cannot see or understand as imaginary or unreal. Our spiritual union with Christ is both invisible and mysterious, but that does not mean that it is unreal. Spiritual things, in their own sphere, are just as real as material things. Moreover, our union with Christ is also unbreakable and permanent. The person who is once truly joined to Christ will always be joined to Christ; therefore the catechism adds the word inseparably.

For the reference, see: 

https://reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com/2022/08/06/j-g-vos-on-union-with-Christ/

Reactions: Like 3


----------

